# Tiering Substrate Suggestions Needed



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have decided to get back into the hobby after an 8+ year hiatus (okay okay... I admit it... I fell off the wagon... lol)

So the tank I am purchasing is a 40gal short (36x18x16) so that I can do some interesting aquascaping with plants and rock.

That being the case I want to tier the substrate (using CaribSea Eco Complete) into a couple of different levels, as well as add a waterfall feature on the one side to facilitate the airation (sp?) of the water.

Any suggestions on how to tier the substrate so that there is a natural flow without it shifting too much?

Also I was wondering... as I read somewhere once that placing rocks and the like on gravel or the bottom of your tank is not a good idea what sort of surface should I adhere them to with silicone. Is there a styrofoam that is safe for aquarium use for both plants and fish?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> That being the case I want to tier the substrate (using CaribSea Eco Complete) into a couple of different levels, as well as add a waterfall feature on the one side to facilitate the airation (sp?) of the water.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There _really_ is no need to put anything on the bottom on an aquarium that size. It will hold the weight no problem.

There are many ways to tier. Using rocks and pieces of slate behind to prevent the sand from seeping out will work. For a more "advanced" method, cut and form a sheet of plexiglass/acrylic to the height and contour desired and silicone rocks or matching substrate to give a more natural look or do the same w/plastic planters.

Tons of ideas in this ol' mellon but those are the methods I use the most.

HTH


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I forgot to adress that in my post too- the weight issue is really not much to consider in a little tank like that. If you are paranoid you can buy eggcrate as we call it, which is the square lattice stuff for office fluorescent lighting and cut that to your bottom then add your sand gravel over top. That spreads weight right out.

Still, unless you were planning on buying so much rock you need yourself and two friends to carry it, unnecessary.

Glass can take a massssssive amount of gradual compression - just not impact. The rocks arent what matters, its if you drop one hard on the glass- thats bad.

http://www.cichlidforum.com/videos.php

the first video adresses your concern

just as an aside you contradict yourself wanting high aeration AND eco complete. That's a planted tank substrate. Unless you're injecting Co2, which Im assuming you will be, the eco complete is totally pointless, having huge amounts of aeration is counter productive as you are just knocking all the co2 out of the water...

Eco Complete contains plant nutrients- but the plants cant really use them without a carbon source, so you're looking @ $400-$500 for a pressurized setup. Otherwise just buy cheap gravel and put 3 java ferns and an anubias in it


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

The tank I am contemplating and the equipment so far is as follows

Miracles Tank (36x18x16)
Coralife Aqualight Deluxe Dual Compact Flourescent 36"
Stealth 100 Heaters (qty 2)
Tetra Whisper 40 Air Pump
FilStar XP1 Canister Filter
Tetra Whisper InTank Filter for the Waterfall
EcoComplete Planted Aquarium Substrate (80-100lbs)
Haven't decided on a CO2 system yet

The style of fish and plants are going to be exclusively Asian

As for Harold over at Menagerie... that is my local store! 10min walk away from it


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

In my opinion. You don't need these two:
Tetra Whisper 40 Ari Pump
Tetra Whisper InTank Filter for the Waterfall
The reason begin, both disrupts the water surface. For a planted tank, the important thing is to not disrupts the surface of the water. That will prove counter prodcutive because a disrupted water surface reflect and refract the light out of your tank. You would want a smooth surface that can maximize your light penetration in to the water.

And Pablo have stated, the Air pump would release your CO2 into the air.

As for the rest of the stuff, you're going in the right direction. Have you determine your total wattage of light?

Also here's a website to an international figure in aquascaping. Takishi Amano: http://www.myfishtank.net/takashi-amano-planted-tanks/

Here's another site from Luis Navarro, another international aquascape icon. But not as famouse as Takishi Amano though.
http://www.mynatureaquariums.com/howto/howto.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You dont really mean Compact fluorescent do you? You mean power compact right? CF's are worthless for the type of tank you seem to want.

Good thing your local store is Menagerie. Just say "Harold tell me what to buy- this is my goal _______"

You won't come out unhappy that way. He just has too much experience to steer you the wrong way  Honestly thats the simplest best solution. Also 2x 100Watt heaters is gonna give you a less even temp than ONE 150-200watt good heater, like a Jager.

Your heaters are gonna give you a 1-1.5F variance. With the two maybe 2.5

A jager will give you 0.2- and thats if its a wonky one.

BTW get an All Glass Aquarium, not a miracle. They're both well made but the trim on miracles scratches easily and the AGA has a wider viewing angel without distortion.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well decided that the waterfall was not going to work so scrapped the idea. Now building cave structures for the bottom dwelling fish out of the materials I bought for the feature. Been a few slight changes to my idea but have purchased all that I am using for the system. So that being said this is the set-up:

50gal (36x18x19)
Rena XP1 Canister Filter
CoraLife 36" 1x96watt Power Compact Fourescent Lighting
100lbs EcoComplete Planter Aquarium Substrate
Air Pump (Tom's I believe)
DIY CO2 and diffuser
Stealth 150 Heater
CoraLife Timer/Electrical Bar (3 settings)
AquaClear In Tank Filter w/ Sponge (bottom current)
Various woods and black slate for caves and accents.

Yes I decided to stay with the Stealth heater after chatting with Harold about it over at Menagerie. Even he says they are no measurable differences with that and the others. Plus the material will no break as there is no glass and is completely black. Also went with the larger tank just cause I can... lol

Will be posing pictures once I have the tank and begin set-up


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Isn't a 150 watts for a 50G a bit low?
I like your other stuff. All expensive equipment and material, but will definately make your tank look great.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Plants will be low to medium light so I am hoping that should be enough lighting. If there is an issue I guess I will have to go out and get the 2x95watt setup and use the 1x95 for my breeding tank. This is looking like a probable scenario... we shall see though.


----------

